# Kiss or taste ?



## Chipdog (Sep 13, 2008)

Just thought I would share this great pic my girlfriend took of my pup and her Sun Conure. They are still learning to get along.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Sep 13, 2008)

I think that it looks as though they get along pretty well! Cute pic!


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 13, 2008)

The dog is saying, "Make a move and you're squab!!"

Yvonne


----------



## Laura (Sep 13, 2008)

I'd be careful... back in college my roomates cat got a ahold of the others Cockatiel... was not pretty... Lived together for months, but the bird got out of the room one day and wham. Survived a few days, then died. One roomate left,, she never forgave the cat or owner. Part Guilt.
She ended up getting a sun conure. So this made me think of it.. 
LOUDEST little bird! Gorgeous tho..


----------



## Isa (Sep 13, 2008)

Very cute pic.

The dog looks like he is saying ''be careful young man, I am keeping an eye one you''


----------



## Itort (Sep 18, 2008)

Laura said:


> I'd be careful... back in college my roomates cat got a ahold of the others Cockatiel... was not pretty... Lived together for months, but the bird got out of the room one day and wham. Survived a few days, then died. One roomate left,, she never forgave the cat or owner. Part Guilt.
> She ended up getting a sun conure. So this made me think of it..
> LOUDEST little bird! Gorgeous tho..


Reverse of this. When I got my first grey (an old girl who had the t-shirt) my roommate brought in a semi-feral cat. Came home from work to find bloody tracks all over house. We ended up with a cat with four toes on right foot and a fear of birds. The grey was none the worse for wear.


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 18, 2008)

Chipdog, wonderful pic, Looks to me like the poor dog is saying OK I'll sit here and be good if I have to, maybe we can be friends. And the bird thinks it has the upper hand, and maybe a little nip is in order to make sure. 
Buy the way that is a beautiful bird and a lovely pup.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 18, 2008)

Love the bird...and of course the dog too. It's funny most everybody was worried for the bird. I saw the picture and thought, "Dog you had better watch out for that beak!"


----------



## Chipdog (Sep 19, 2008)

thanks so much for the compliments on my friends.

You have hit it one the head. Sevi (doggy) is terrified of Bird (bird). Ha yes I renamed Crash to Bird. Sevi hates loud sounds and if you have ever known a Conure then you know they love to screech. They tend to keep to themselves and just put up with each other when needed.


----------

